# Intel i5 9300H with 100° even with undervolting (throttlestop)



## Otávio Melo (Mar 29, 2020)

First, sorry for my bad english, im brazilian. well i buy a G3 3590 U20P, i install the windows and everything was fine so i decided to download the new Cod:warzone and the temperatures of cpu.. wel... they stay almost all the time on 100° i already undervolted my cpu (i5 9300H) and i still get higher temperatures and throttling when i play or make a stress test. while im using just the chrome the cpu stays on 70°. Any help? i cant write well but understand almost everything so any help means a lot for me. my TS config:






In case of any more information is needed i will update as fast as possible!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 29, 2020)

Intel has decided to disable under volting.  Dell has recently started adding this microcode update to their laptops so no more under volting.  Look at the monitoring table in the top right hand corner of the FIVR window.  That data shows the state of your CPU.  The Offset column shows the offset voltages that your CPU is using.  






None of your offset voltages are being applied.  They have been blocked by Intel / Dell.

The only option is to try going back to the previous BIOS version.  After you do this, go into the BIOS and select the Reset to default settings option. 

The cooling solution that Dell is using is somewhere between barely adequate and inadequate.  I think it is poor design when you cannot use your laptop at its rated speed without it constantly bouncing off the 100°C thermal throttling temperature.


----------



## Otávio Melo (Mar 29, 2020)

but i used it at 80/90° (one or two week ago) maybe is something that i can do? now any stress on CPU make the temperature goes on 100°, any stress make it throttle, any sugestion? or the only solution is downgrade the bios?
the only thing that is making me think so much is because is a new brand pc with 2 months of use only and i used to run with normal temperatures.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 29, 2020)

Otávio Melo said:


> but i used it at 80/90° (one or two week ago)


Yes, 1 or 2 weeks ago everything was fine.  The update was just recently released by Dell.  Do some Google research and you will find that people all over the world are starting to notice the problems that this update is creating.



Otávio Melo said:


> the only solution is downgrade the bios?


Correct.  That is the only possible solution and this might not work on your laptop.  Find a forum specific to your laptop model.


----------



## Otávio Melo (Mar 29, 2020)

i try to downgrade the bios and it give  Failed ME update, and i try the lasts 2 versions, well, i dont know what to do anymore so thanks for your time!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh wow can I just say... that is some screwed up business (trying to avoid a stronger version of that wording )...


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 29, 2020)

Unless you manually updated a BIOS or took some other action, I suspect the culprit here is Windows Update's guerilla installs and installation of hardware updates / drivers.  It's getting harder and harder but you can still block the installation of hardware / drivers / updates.


----------



## Otávio Melo (Mar 29, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Unless you manually updated a BIOS or took some other action, I suspect the culprit here is Windows Update's guerilla installs and installation of hardware updates / drivers.  It's getting harder and harder but you can still block the installation of hardware / drivers / updates.


What exactly can i do? i mean, i downloaded the olders bios versions from the dell site and they are all exe. so i just need to double click them and follow the instructions, aparently dell make it more easy, but no matter version i install i cant undervolt or change the turbo ratio limits. jesus if i could just change this turbo ratio... all overheating problem probably would go way

if you guys have any tip for lower the cpu temperature please let me know, im on true suffering here kkk

Guys i downgraded the bios and restore on bios for the factory version with this i now can undervolt and change turbo ratio settings, thank you guys! thank ou so much!!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2020)

Glad it worked out! Make sure you block those automatic updates or this will happen again...


----------



## notb (Mar 29, 2020)

If it's new, send it back. Your temperatures are way too high. Maybe there's an assembly problem or you got a bad fan.








						Dell G3 15 3590 Laptop Review: Inexpensive with Easy Upgrades
					

The G3 series is home to Dell's most affordable lineup of entry-level gaming laptops. This latest iteration gets the job done well for the price even if it doesn't do very much to buck the trend commonly associated with budget gaming machines.




					www.notebookcheck.net
				




If it's used, get it cleaned etc.

Oher than that, you should not be afraid of temperatures between 70 and 90*C. It's fine.

I read your comments, how you'll now try to downgrade the BIOS and so on, but you're not entierly sure how it all works. I'm affraid your next thread will be about a laptop that doesn't work at all.

It's an OEM-made device. You paid them to choose the cooling and put it together. Stop messing around.


Vayra86 said:


> Oh wow can I just say... that is some screwed up business


Because they limit how users can interfere with default configuration? That's absolute fine and welcome.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 29, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Unless you manually updated a BIOS or took some other action, I suspect the culprit here is Windows Update's guerrilla installs


It is a BIOS / firmware update that comes to your computer complements of Windows Update.  I use Sledgehammer to try and keep a close eye on Windows Update.









						Control Windows Updates with Sledgehammer (formerly WUMT Wrapper Script) - gHacks Tech News
					

Windows Update Mini Tool Wrapper Script restored control over the update behavior. The tool's successor, Sledgehammer, is now available.



					www.ghacks.net
				




As @Otávio Melo found out, not only does this update block CPU voltage control but it also blocks turbo ratio limit adjustments.  Anyone with a hot running laptop is doubly screwed.



notb said:


> you should not be afraid of temperatures between 70 and 90°C.


That is correct.  Those temperatures are fine and within the Intel spec.  The problem is that without under volting, his screenshot shows that each and every one of his CPU cores were hitting the 100°C thermal throttling limit.  Intel specifically recommends that manufacturers should include adequate cooling in their designs.  Thermal throttling is not supposed to be used as a crutch to cover up bad design choices on Dell's part.


----------



## notb (Mar 29, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> That is correct.  Those temperatures are fine and within the Intel spec.  The problem is that without under volting, his screenshot shows that each and every one of his CPU cores were hitting the 100°C thermal throttling limit.  Intel specifically recommends that manufacturers should include adequate cooling in their designs.  Thermal throttling is not supposed to be used as a crutch to cover up bad design choices on Dell's part.


And that laptop is known for fairly average cooling. But what happens in OP's case is way worse that what reviewers and other users observed. So the most probable cause is a problem with that particular laptop.
It could be an assembly problem, it could be clogged vent or bad fan.
Or maybe OP has already messed with fan profile?

Undervolting should not be the first solution that comes in mind. More likely the last one.
Also, in a DIY setup, when you consciously use a sub-par cooling (because of noise or form factor or whatever), undervolting could be a practical solution (albeit risky at best).

In an OEM device there should be absolutely no reason to change the voltage that the OEM set.


----------



## BikeHelmet (Mar 30, 2020)

When I saw the 100C, I wondered... could it be a Dell?

G3 3590 U20P - Yep, a Dell.



notb said:


> If it's new, send it back. Your temperatures are way too high. Maybe there's an assembly problem or you got a bad fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dell has produced many laptops in the past 3 years that have stock temperatures in the 60-85C range just with Chrome running. I set a few up a couple months back and told the person buying them that the model had wholly inadequate cooling and  they should consider returning them, because they won't last long. They kept them...

Dell aims very conservative (AKA High) on voltages going to the CPU, which doesn't help the matter. Often other manufacturers are 80 to 120mv lower than Dell... that is a HUGE difference when you also add in more meagre cooling solutions.

These BIOS/microcode updates are going to cook so many computers, it's not funny. Poorly thought out rollout. They should still offer some voltage buckets that work. (-40mv, -80mv, -120mv, etc. - the odds of the exploit landing on exactly one of those is pretty low.)

Review models are usually specially prepared and may not represent the actual performance attained. My own setups of recent Dell laptops have left me uninterested in the brand due to glaring problems like this.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 30, 2020)

notb said:


> Because they limit how users can interfere with default configuration? That's absolute fine and welcome.



Of course its not, compared to just providing a default config where advanced users can make tweaks to improve their experience. Welcome it certainly is not. Nobody likes locks without keys. In the end its a product you own, not one Dell owns, nor did you sign a contract with Dell to somehow do management for you. So, they really shouldn't and the product should work as it did on day one. If it had undervolt capability, it should keep access to it.

Its not like you flip a switch and poof undervolt, normal users will never know it existed.


----------



## Acapovilla (Dec 14, 2020)

Otávio Melo said:


> What exactly can i do? i mean, i downloaded the olders bios versions from the dell site and they are all exe. so i just need to double click them and follow the instructions, aparently dell make it more easy, but no matter version i install i cant undervolt or change the turbo ratio limits. jesus if i could just change this turbo ratio... all overheating problem probably would go way
> 
> if you guys have any tip for lower the cpu temperature please let me know, im on true suffering here kkk
> 
> Guys i downgraded the bios and restore on bios for the factory version with this i now can undervolt and change turbo ratio settings, thank you guys! thank ou so much!!



Good to know you could downgrade the BIOS. Also if you have a lot of heat try setting the Turbo Boost Long Power Max and Turbo Boost Short Power Max a bit lower than 90. I don't think you can get 90W straight to you processor. Do a TS bench and see what's the max W consumption you have. Set you long power max to that around that number.


----------

